# holy cow it was rough!



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Decided to take the kids out to do a little floundering tonight. Left the house at 9 and put in at shoreline. Once in the middle of the channel headed towards the EPA station I realized it wasn't such a good idea. At first I was wondering what huge boat just left such a massive wake. I promise you my little 13'6 Whaler hit some 4 foot seas. We were all soaked by the time we got back to the dock but it was better than staying home in front of the tube.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

An experience that your kids will remember. Smart idea to turn back.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Been there, done that.

Don't worry Dad. You just proved your invincible again!


----------

